# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  WILD - Becoming a Natural

## MasterMind

Hey!

As usual when I find a pattern of knowledge I want share it with the world!

I'll start with a question:

What are the most common problems for WILD practioners? 

Easy answer: _Maintaining awareness and remaining patient and still in both mind and body.
_

In theory WILD is REALLY SIMPLE: You just lay back in your bed and _relax_ until you _transition_ into a dream.

But in practice... Well we wouldn't have this section of the forum if it was easy right.

So the main problem is relaxation of the mind and body with awareness and patience.

Here I will go through how I slowly learned to handle these obstacles.

We'll start with...

*Patience:* _“Patience is not the ability to wait but the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting.”_

Are you the kind of person who honks at cars while in a traffic jam? Well then you will have a big problem WILDing.  :smiley: 
Are you uncomfortable with silence? How do you expect laying still in bed for an hour or hours aware?

I'm teasing. In reality impatience is the most common problem of the modern man's psyche. We are unconsciously programmed to be stressed out of our minds. In school we learn that we should GET THERE IN TIME - WORK - PERFORM - MAKE PARENTS & TEACHERS PROUD! We are rarely in the NOW, we are often thinking about the past or worrying about the future. You can test your patience really easy. Set a timer for 30 min and then go and sit at a chair and stare into the wall, (does the thought alone make you anxious?). Does this suggestion sound crazy? Ask yourself then, what is most crazy? To be in the present moment or to be controlled by unconscious thoughts that is slowly making your body sick?

When you can happily sit and stare into the wall for 30 min you are more prepared for WILD. Because by then you feel happy by just being, no need for any stimulating experiences, ideas or emotions. Just existing as you are.  ::meditate::  This is also called meditation (the act of doing nothing). [If 30 min feels like an eternity read my meditation guide to learn the basics.]

http://www.dreamviews.com/meditation...appy-free.html

Now we got patience handled.

The next step is learning to relax with awareness. 

*Aware Relaxation:* To relax is something we all know how to do, but to relax deeply takes practice. In order to relax more easily pay attention to your body and mind during the day. Are you generally happy and smiling? Or are you generally irritated, angry and tense? Maybe you aren't even aware of your mood and in that case it would be helpful to start noticing it now. Take a second and talk about how much you hate Donald Trump or Clinton if your prefer or some other person you really despise, pay attention to what happens to your face. If you are like most people you hold your breath and your face tense up and so does your body. This tension is carried into your sleep at night, and you even lose mental energy by the feeling of anger. Now imagine the feeling of having an incredibly stressful essay to write and then you hand it in and pass, what happens then? You exhale in relief and relax and feel generally happier and you feel like you are full of energy and want to party! 

Do relaxation exercises everyday to feel how you have treated your body and mind. Take deep breaths to relieve tension that is casuing unease. 
You will quickly see that when your level of tension and unease is released from the body, it is also released from your mind.

There are tons of relaxation techniques out there, just google it and start practicing. In time though, peaceful living and calm breathing will be all that is needed.

However... You might also notice that when you start to relax, the mind quickly falls asleep. This has been a BIG struggle for me over the past years. I experimented with different postures, even sitting up in bed to not fall asleep, but to no avail... I was ALWAYS losing consciosuness.

But now it is (finally) SOLVED and that is the reason to why I write this thread. 

But then I started to study the phenomena of out of body experiences which is similar to the process of lucid dreaming through WILDing, and according to those who practise it, the same thing! And I saw a big connection to SEXUALITY and consciousness. According to religious texts it's even symbolically refered to as holy spirit, kundalini, chi. I finally realized it when I read Robert Monroe's book "Journeys Out of the Body" where he explained that high sexuality was a big part of his success with OBEs. 

But... I had a problem with an addiction to orgasm and erotic content. Which in our society is considered as totally normal while in ancient societies it was considered spiritual death and some people even killed themselves after having an orgasm. When most people hear religion and sexuality they think of it as a way of controlling the people, and it probably has been. But regaining my sexual energy is what made me go from viewing myself as socially anxious, overthinking, lazy, slightly depressed, tired to well... the opposite.  ::D: 

I have also noticed that with this increased mental energy I no longer lose consciousness during relaxation (laying down)! 

So how does the lucid dreaming process look like now?

Go to bed > Relax with awareness (Sleep Consciously) > Dream Consciously

Giving up the need for self-pleasuring the body was tough, but it was an easier decision when I saw that it was a choice between short-term gratification and long-term happiness.

I have just mentioned what most people already are discussing: Meditation - All Day Awareness + Sexual Energy

Happy WILDing!  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## MoltenMurw

This is very insightful, thanks for all your effort. Something I would like you to elaborate on is; are you suggesting I 'never' masturbate, what about sex - is that the same?
What effects should I notice from abstaining from masturbation, and how long would the effects take to manifest.

Thanks for your time.

----------


## MasterMind

> This is very insightful, thanks for all your effort. Something I would like you to elaborate on is; are you suggesting I 'never' masturbate, what about sex - is that the same?
> What effects should I notice from abstaining from masturbation, and how long would the effects take to manifest.
> 
> Thanks for your time.



I am glad that you found it helpful.  :smiley:  

For your questions. It's not that orgasm is morally wrong or anything like that, it's just that when you have a spasm of orgasm, you lose energy that could be used by your organs and brain or the whole body really. It's also an overstimulation of the nervous system that revives egoistic pattern within you. If you observe yourself closely you will notice a psychological shift after this energy discharge. Sexuality is actually the most powerful force we can make use of when we respect it, and sexual work with a partner is the very thing that has been practiced by secret groups for thousands of years. Google search this and you will find this ancient secret information in plain sight on google. 

Don't take my word for it, the only thing you have to do is to observe yourself and make your own conclusions. I used to laugh at the fact that people voluntarily choosed to abstain from masturbation, we all need to release right? Well the need is the disguised addiction.

The effects and time vary, but I suggest that you try it and note down how you feel day by day. One of many effects that I find most valuable for lucid dreaming is increased awareness and mental clarity and energy. If you are a frequent self-pleasurer you will notice that this increased energy is felt after just a few days or weeks. It starts as frustration and then it's just felt as energy for your mind and body, for example I used to be tired around 02:00 and feel the NEED to sleep, now I feel like I have lost the need for sleep and I just go to sleep for a little rest and to practice lucid dreaming. You get more vivid dreams as well, read about addicton and desentitization to understand why you might have less vivid dreams. We are of course not aware of the pain that we are causing to ourselves at all.

_"If you were truly conscious of it, the pattern would dissolve, for to want more pain is insanity, and nobody is consciously insane."_ 
- Eckhart Tolle

However when you feel all that energy and then choose to lose all that energy, that is when you really understand what that energy does...

It's kind of like as if all people, including you, were drunk and then you suddenly realize "Hey maybe I shouldn't drink vodka to each meal?". And then you get sober and look around and feel much more aware. Then you drink vodka again because it's normal and realize that maybe that isn't good for you. 

Here is another way to phrase it: All people are enlightened, it has just been forgotten.  ::meditate:: 

Peace!  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Interesting thread MM. I always enjoy reading your stuff, I don't always agree, but I think that here I do agree. I used to be quite addicted to that kind of thing, but when I was 19 I ended up breaking the habit for religious as well as personal reasons. I always felt like it was disrespectful to my body, my wife (future wife at the time, but still), and my God. So after I broke it I definitely say that I had more energy throughout the days and especially mental energy, I was struggling to get through even simple classes in college due to low awareness and not caring, but after taking care of myself, I also took care of my classes and ended up on the Dean's list and got scholarships to finish up college. 





> It's kind of like as if all people, including you, were drunk and then you suddenly realize "Hey maybe I shouldn't drink vodka to each meal?". And then you get sober and look around and feel much more aware. Then you drink vodka again because it's normal and realize that maybe that isn't good for you.



I like the analogy.  :tongue2:

----------


## Patience108

> Now we got patience handled



Haha that's a nice thought! I wish you success with this  ::D: 

As Sensei said - it's always nice to hear your thoughts/read your stuff   :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Glad you guys enjoyed it!

I will not share my non-physical experiences here anymore. But if you want to read about someone who has mastered this and did this at will and noted down every single attempt! I highly recommend that you read Robert Monroe's books, especially "Journey's Out of the Body". 

He shows you how deep the relaxation can take you.  ::zzz::

----------


## MasterMind

*Transparent Radical Honesty and Dream Control:*

I thought I would just expand on what to do when awareness of dreams do start to occur. Because entering the dreamworld is just a first small step.

We have all probably experienced dreams where we only believed we were lucid (also called semi-lucid dreams) and dreams where we were more rational and in control. This can actually be experienced in waking life as well. If we are feeling strong fear or strong desire we are probably not thinking very clearly, for example, if you are really hungry it is hard to think and focus, or if you are scared of the dark and walk in your house, you probably just want to run to your room or are kept in place by the fear. In other words our fears and desires make it difficult to be in the present or moment or to think clearly.

The dream world is no different, in fact, it's the same principle but exaggerated. I have tried to understand the relationship between fear and desire and dreams myself, but have been unable to put it into words. In Monroe's book "Journeys Out of the Body" it was clearly explained though:

He calls it Locale II while Locale I is the physical reality. _"In Locale II, reality is composed of deepest desires and most frantic fears. Thought is action, and no hiding layers of conditioning or inhibition shield the inner you from others, where honesy is the best policy because there can be nothing less. ... The raw emotion so carefully repressed in our physical civilization is unleashed in full force. To say that this is overwhelming at first is a massive understatement. In conscious physical life, this condition would be considered psychotic. My first visist to the Locale II brought out all the repressed emotional patterns I even remotely considered I had plus many I didn't know existed. They so dominated my actions that I returned completely abashed and embarrassed at their enormity and my inability to control them. Fear was the dominant theme .. the sexual drive for union was in itself a tremendous obstacle. 

One by one painfully and laboriously, the exploding uncontrollable emotional patterns has to be harnessed. 

Until this was accomplished, no rational thought was possible."_

So don't be surprised if you are in a dream and suddenly decide to hump everything that moves or lie in your bed and suddenly see monsters and scary entities.  This is a manifestation of your fears and desires and these are your guiding experiences that is telling you what you need to work on.

So if you want to become more aware and more rationally thinking and in control of your dreams, aim to do the same in your physical life. 

_Ego is the immediate dictate of human consciousness. - Max Planck_

Become aware and take control! 

Peace!  ::meditate::

----------


## Patience108

Thanks - I don't know about the local 1 and 2 etc but what you say makes sense and is my experience yes :smiley:  and becoming clear and straight forward within my motives, activities ~ dreams in daily life is more and more important to me - cirtainly! I have supposed many times recently how dream control = mind control a lot of the time ...what I mean is" where I am at " in my mind/emotion etc will have direct impact on my lucid dream control and any old dream control too ... Back to that perfect truth concerning interconnection maybe 

Glad to hear you making progress anyway  ::meditate::

----------


## MasterMind

> Thanks - I don't know about the local 1 and 2 etc but what you say makes sense and is my experience yes and becoming clear and straight forward within my motives, activities ~ dreams in daily life is more and more important to me - cirtainly! I have supposed many times recently how dream control = mind control a lot of the time ...what I mean is" where I am at " in my mind/emotion etc will have direct impact on my lucid dream control and any old dream control too ... Back to that perfect truth concerning interconnection maybe 
> 
> Glad to hear you making progress anyway



Interesting to hear about your experiences. :smiley:  

Here is a cool video illustrating the process of staying present and not giving in to fear or desire while in the non-physical.





By Buddha himself! Well Keanue Reeves.. Same thing  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MasterMind

Something very interesting happened yesterday and I'll share it to show the people reading this one very important thing that open up new possibilites for lucid dreaming.

First I share the process and the transition because it wasn't anything out of the ordinary with the experience itself:

_I listened to Hemi-Sync (Prep) and fell asleep. Then I had a dream that I can't remember now but after that dream I went up and heard my mom get home from work and I thought it was very strange. I suspected that it was a dream but I woke up.

As I was in complete nothingness (Unaware of my body and seeing complete blackness) I started to imagine myself in different scenarios. I thought to myself that I have read that I should visualize doing things until it feels real in order to know when I am in the dream or not.

I started to imagine myself walking a street for some reason, it was already on my mind so I just kept feeding this image. Suddenly I felt my actual steps as I was walking this street. It was evening and I was just amazed by seeing this visualization become reality and I continued to walk. I remember that I walked through a womens underwear store and I thought to myself "Don't waste this dream on being tempted (to look for women) just walk!". I woke again and was back in the blackness and I felt like my perception was spinning but I was just calm and observed and was soon back in the dream this time in a sport clothes store. I then considered screaming different things to stabilize and become more grounded in the dream. 

I then thought of flying somewhere and I thought to myself "I have a percieved body here but in reality I just have to move my consciousness.". As I thought this I floated slightly and then I landed on the ground.

I was amazed by the experience but the thought of wanting to return to the physical came. The reason was that I was worried that I wouldn't remember the experience, and I wanted to test it, because in this moment I remembered ALOT but the second I woke up, it was just a hazy memory._

Here is the most interesting thing with this experience: 
*Spoiler* for _Secret_: 



It happened during the day! (14:15-16:10) 

So if you got the time you can practice lucid dreaming during the day. And for the question: Can you practice WILD when first going to bed? Absolutely! It's about relaxation and maintaining awareness, the rest happens naturally. I wasn't even maintaining the awareness during the relaxation phase explained here, but I reattained the awareness later and that works too. I can also add that I was not sleep deprived or anything out of the ordinary, I did however meditate for 10 min earlier that day. But overall this was a normal day.

Because of this I urge everyone to practice relaxation exercises daily.  :smiley: 




Peace!  :SleepMeditate2:

----------

